# The Quiet Kennel



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

I want one...

Prestige Pets - Quiet Kennel - The kennel with soundproof walls

Seriously its a good idea.

I would have killed for one a few weeks ago when crate training Aiden.

£300 - £500 each.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I want one...
> 
> Prestige Pets - Quiet Kennel - The kennel with soundproof walls
> 
> ...


Where did you find the price- did you enquire?

Like the concept but not keen on the design. Wonder if the air conditioning is noisy though? as the fans will be at the back??


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Only problem I can see with this is that if the Dog was in Distress Crying etc...No-one would hear him or her. 

No,Sorry I don't like the idea...Going back to the old saying with kids.....Seen but not heard 

Have a Dog and you cope with everything warts and all whether it's Noise Chewing or whatever it they are up to your home is THEIR Home too, to be free and be their natural self's


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Where did you find the price- did you enquire?
> 
> Like the concept but not keen on the design. Wonder if the air conditioning is noisy though? as the fans will be at the back??


Yeah I enquired as they are going to be at crufts. The price is cheaper than I expected but still very pricey.

Apparently there is a 6 week waiting list so people must be buying them.

I love the idea and I bet they are more easy to clean than the crate bars. The only issue I have is that there is a sensory pad that turns on the fan, what happens if the dog knocks the pad and the fan turns off? It couldnt be cool enough for hte dog imo.

I think the pad would be were a dog could get to it as it says::



> Operated by sensory touch pad, as soon as the animal walks into the kennel a sensory touch pad built into the base, activates the fans


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Only problem I can see with this is that if the Dog was in Distress Crying etc...No-one would hear him or her.
> 
> No,Sorry I don't like the idea...Going back to the old saying with kids.....Seen but not heard
> 
> Have a Dog and you cope with everything warts and all whether it's Noise Chewing or whatever it they are up to your home is THEIR Home too, to be free and be their natural self's


Don't think it will completely cut all the noise out just lessen it- so you will probably still be able to hear them just not as much.

It is a good idea though to put dogs in that are scared of fireworks or if there are noisy workman about etc.. or a very old dog that needs peace and quiet or a dog that needs to recuperate from an illness or operation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Only problem I can see with this is that if the Dog was in Distress Crying etc...No-one would hear him or her.
> 
> No,Sorry I don't like the idea...Going back to the old saying with kids.....Seen but not heard
> 
> Have a Dog and you cope with everything warts and all whether it's Noise Chewing or whatever it they are up to your home is THEIR Home too, to be free and be their natural self's


3 puppy's in 3 years and 3 sets of crate training, I agree with you. However it's nice to get one night of sleep in 3 weeks were you dont have to worry that the bloke next doors putting in a complaint with the police.

YouTube - Aiden barking

Aiden's now perfectly crate trained so well trained that you dont know he's there during the night. But when I filmed that it was only the start....Aiden's 12 weeks old now and it took 3 weeks to get him to the stage were the crates his friend and a safe place than a place of punishment.

I can see why people would buy them, and on bonfire night I can see why they would be fantastic to have around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Don't think it will completely cut all the noise out just lessen it- so you will probably still be able to hear them just not as much.
> 
> It is a good idea though to put dogs in that are scared of fireworks or if there are noisy workman about etc.. or a very old dog that needs peace and quiet or a dog that needs to recuperate from an illness or operation.


Yup, there are holes (for air) so the sound of hte dog would still get out but it wouldnt be as loud.

I think its a good training aid for crate training too as it could be the stepping stone before going into the barred crate.

I can pick a few design flaws with it but over all its a great idea.

New years eve we could have done with one of those for Scorcher, the fire works upset her that much I nearly called the vet out.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Yeah I enquired as they are going to be at crufts. The price is cheaper than I expected but still very pricey.
> 
> Apparently there is a 6 week waiting list so people must be buying them.
> 
> ...


Probably on the floor of the kennel but not accessible,probably turned on by the weight of the dog.

Not overly keen on the plastic and the front doors. Whilst easy to clean like you said not too sure about it getting too hot even with the fan?
Would need to see them in action I think and get feedback from people using them.

I personally wouldn't buy one but would be interested in seeing how they perform.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

The sensory pad might work like the ones in your car that tell you if the kids have a seat belt on or not, it probably keeps the fan on as long as there is any weight in the kennel.

Not sure about the orange colour by the way

And again......by the time my slow brain and even slower typing have kicked into gear someone else has already said what I wanted to. Usually more eloquently too


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Yup, there are holes (for air) so the sound of hte dog would still get out but it wouldnt be as loud.
> 
> I think its a good training aid for crate training too as it could be the stepping stone before going into the barred crate.
> 
> ...


I also think that they need not be restricted to just dogs.

I am sure cat owners could use them when things like noise/fireworks etc...make their animals stressed.

Even wild life animals too that need total peace and quiet to get better.

What do you think?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Don't think it will completely cut all the noise out just lessen it- so you will probably still be able to hear them just not as much.
> 
> *It is a good idea though to put dogs in that are scared of fireworks or if there are noisy workman about etc.. or a very old dog that needs peace and quiet or a dog that needs to recuperate from an illness or operation.*




^ ^ ^ ^
I agree with that part...

But not for Not hearing your Dog through them being Noisy to me it's just ''Covering the prob up'' Rather than doing something to solve it properly


----------

